# German Sheperd Attack



## M&Ms (Jul 8, 2008)

We had an attack to one of our maltese this past w/e up at our camp. Maggie was walking with me to the garage and one of the neighbor's shepards lunged for her while walking by at about 10 feet, picked her up in his mouth, then dropped her and ran back home.

Maggie is 6 months old and was always such a spitfire of a girl, so energetic and playful and always very friendly and full of love. She started screaming before the shepard even got her - and it all happened so quickly, I couldn't pick her up in time.

It looked as though she "bent" in two while in the shepard's mouth, but as soon as he dropped her - she bolted like lightening to the camp door and up 4 stairs and ran in. Screaming the whole way and continuing to scream while back in the camp.

We brought her right to the vet and they took x-rays. Her spine is cracked right where her tail bone is, her tail doesn't "work" anymore and she is now 100% different dog from this awful, awful trauma. She is still in control of her bladder/bowels (which vet was surprised at) and he wants her spine to heal on its own because surgery can't be guaranteed by this injury. 

They said that if the nerves in her tail don't regenerate, they will need to amputate the tail so it doesn't block her back end, as it just hangs down now, and leave her a little stub.

They said she needs to 'be as still as possible' for the next week, but my question is... has this ever happened to anyone on here and if so, do the nerves grow back? Will she ever be out of pain again? She is so lucky... we could have lost her - it's so heart wrenching to see her in pain, and her little brother, Mikie, is wondering what the heck is wrong with her b'cuz she's now such a different dog.

Does anyone have any experience with this type of injury to their little furbaby??


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I do not have experience, but I wanted to say just how sorry I am that your poor baby is having to endure this. Is the vet giving anything to help you keep her "still as possible" for the time being while trying to allow the injury to properly heal on its' own? Or do you simply have to keep her confined for the time being?

Again, I am so sorry. I will keep your little girl, her brother, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers as you go through this very traumatic time.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't have any experience with this type of injury. I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your little Maggie. :bysmilie: I hope that she will have a quick recovery!!! :grouphug: You and your furbabies will be in my prayers!!! rayer:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (M&Ms @ Jul 21 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609052


> We had an attack to one of our maltese this past w/e up at our camp. Maggie was walking with me to the garage and one of the neighbor's shepards lunged for her while walking by at about 10 feet, picked her up in his mouth, then dropped her and ran back home.
> 
> Maggie is 6 months old and was always such a spitfire of a girl, so energetic and playful and always very friendly and full of love. She started screaming before the shepard even got her - and it all happened so quickly, I couldn't pick her up in time.
> 
> ...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have no answers either but wanted to say how sorry I am that your little baby had to go through this! I can't imagine how scary that had to have been! rayer: and :grouphug: to you and your family. Hoping for a quick and complete recovery.

Do you know who owns the German Shepherd? If so I would hope that they are going to cover the cost of this.


----------



## M&Ms (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 21 2008, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609057


> I do not have experience, but I wanted to say just how sorry I am that your poor baby is having to endure this. Is the vet giving anything to help you keep her "still as possible" for the time being while trying to allow the injury to properly heal on its' own? Or do you simply have to keep her confined for the time being?
> 
> Again, I am so sorry. I will keep your little girl, her brother, you and your family in my thoughts and prayers as you go through this very traumatic time.[/B]


Thanks for your reply. The vet gave her prednisone for the spine swelling and said it would help her to feel sleepy as well as less pain. He told us to give her a half a tab of baby aspirin as needed for pain and to keep her confined from the other puppy. He said no touching the tail, no bending or movement out of the ordinary... which, I don't know how we can prevent this completely because she 'is' walking about, though real slowly and with her back legs a bit spread apart. I'm just so worried her nerves won't grow back, or that she'll lose control of her bladder/bowels. If that happens, I don't know what we'd do.

I basically have to pick her up to move her around because when she walks, she can only go a few steps before she just stops and lays her head down with her behind up in the air, as if she's exhausted or something. I don't want her spine bending, so I have to be with her at all times. She's used to sleeping with us every night, but now I don't think that's a good idea - she won't like that change... this is just so awful and I feel so bad for her..


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (M&Ms @ Jul 21 2008, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609052


> They said she needs to 'be as still as possible' for the next week, but my question is... has this ever happened to anyone on here and if so, do the nerves grow back? Will she ever be out of pain again? She is so lucky... we could have lost her - it's so heart wrenching to see her in pain, and her little brother, Mikie, is wondering what the heck is wrong with her b'cuz she's now such a different dog.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this type of injury to their little furbaby??[/B]


Oh my gosh! I am SO sorry that happened to Maggie! That had to be extremely traumatic for her. Hopefully since she is young, she will make a complete recovery. And Mikie will probably be a big help in her emotional recovery.

I do know that, in humans, at least, nerves don't regenerate themselves. That's one of the issues that people with neuropathy deal with. But I would think in this case, a lot would depend on the extent of damage, like whether the nerves are severed or just pinched. Dr. Jaimie (sp?) on this site is a vet and she is wonderful at answering questions dealing with medical issues, etc. Why don't you send her a PM and see if she can offer any insight? Please keep us updated on Maggie's progress! 

Debbie


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

We had a peka-poo when I was a teen. He had an injury like you describe with his tail. I wish I was optimistic but Dusty never got the use of his tail back. He lived many years with a tail that dragged on the ground because we never had it bobbed/docked. I wish we had it would have been so cute. I think it is all going to depend on the type of nerve damage that has been done. Keep good thoughts and let us know how things go.


----------



## M&Ms (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jul 21 2008, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609068


> I have no answers either but wanted to say how sorry I am that your little baby had to go through this! I can't imagine how scary that had to have been! rayer: and :grouphug: to you and your family. Hoping for a quick and complete recovery.
> 
> Do you know who owns the German Shepherd? If so I would hope that they are going to cover the cost of this.[/B]


Yes, we do know the owner - they live 3 camps down and immediately said to give any and all bills to them and offered their help in any way. They've also said they're putting up a fence around their property because of all the dogs in the area - they're petrified that this may happen again to another dog with a possible worse outcome.

Their dog has always been an extremely friendly, playful dog and everyone is just plain dumbfounded at the whole event. Maybe he thought Maggie was a bunny in the yard...? Or a toy, we don't know. It's just upsetting all around...


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG :new_shocked: I am so sorry that this happened!! :bysmilie: I will keep your little one in my prayers that her tail heals. rayer:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Again, I don't have any experience in this type of injury, but I am sure someone on here will have some sort of answer. I am also so sorry to hear what happened to your baby. Please keep us posted on updates, and I hope she starts to feel better soon, and to become that spitfire again.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this happened to your little one.

I hope she makes a full recovery. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so sorry that this happened to your poor baby. I suggest a crate on your nightstand for sleeping arrangements - that way she is near you and its not too much of a change.

I'm not an expert, but unfortunately I do not believe that spinal nerves grow back. Once the damage is done, it is done and the best you can do is try to prevent more damage.

Also, I'm not sure about this - Dr. Jaime or JMM can tell you more - but I don't think baby aspirin is right for a dog. I think you would be better off to get tramadol for pain management. Please PM Dr. Jaime or JMM to confirm this......

I hope your little one recovers quickly.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your little precious baby girl. I can't imagine the pain your feeling of not being able to take care of her pain and problem. It's heart wrenching. We will say a prayer for your little girl now. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

May God bless you and that sweet little one. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

How scary for you and your baby. I hope she heals quickly. Sending prayers your way. So sorry. rayer:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry about your baby. :smcry: 

I do have some experience with a spinal injury. My Cameo broke her neck in October. She has healed, though she still has some effects from the trauma. For instance, she doesn't walk quite right. It was an accident in the car. 

Our nuerology vet told us to keep her completely confined to her crate 24/7 for 4 weeks. He put the fear of God into us that we were not to carry her around or even carry her crate around. She was only allowed out to potty 3 times per day. It was torture for us all. But we were/are so grateful that she survived we obeyed his every instruction. She was also given high doses of pred. She has been dealing with skin problems more recently. The derm vet thinks that those problems may be associated with the steroids she has had this year. It seems there is always another consequence. 

Please keep us updated about your baby. rayer:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would guess you will not know the full extent of nerve damage until
the swelling subsides. The pred and aspirin will help that. Please let 
us know how she is doing. I would keep her crated as much as possible.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear what happened! Poor Maggie, that must have been terrifying for both of you. 
You said she puts her head down and her butt in the air, Zoey use to do that when she had a tummy ache. She had a problem with her back not long ago and she did it a lot then too, my vet said it was because she was uncomfortable or hurting. 
I agree with the others, she needs to be crated as much as you can and keep her as still as possible. That's so important. 
It's so hard to see one of these babies in pain. I hope she's better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened to your little baby!!! I sincerely hope her tail heals soon. I, too, would keep her crated for a while to limit her from moving around. Wishing you and your baby all the best~~~


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry this happened. I will certainly be praying for her physical and emotional recovery. rayer: 

God bless you. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor baby, I'm so sorry about her injury. I hope she recovers fully. Yrs ago I had a collie mix that was in an accident. A child on a bike, hit her in the rearend. Her beautiful plumed tail always hung behind her after that. It was broken at the root near her behind. She did live a full & happy life, although I had to clean her up very often & keep her shaved very close on her backside. I'll keep your baby girl in my prayers & pray that she will heal & be just fine.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: PRAYING YOUR PUPPY HAS A FULL RECOVERY. AS BAD AS IT IS THAT DOG COULD HAVE DONE A LOT WORSE TO YOUR PUP.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I am so very sorry this happened to your sweet little baby :grouphug: It must have been a very frightening experience for both of you.
I don't have any advice to offer either except to keep her as quiet as possible till she heals.
I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers that all works out well rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry this happend. Not only was it traumatic for her, but for you as well. Please know I'm praying for a complete and full recovery, both physically and emotionally. Hugs.... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I am very sorry this happened to your baby. :grouphug: Jackie (JMM) or Dr. Jaimie should be checking in here some time soon. They will give you more info.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Poor little baby, what a horrible thing to have to go thru. Bianca and I will be praying that all goes well. rayer: rayer: Please keep us posted with any news.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

How tragic! I'm so sorry. You have my prayers for a full recovery.

Please keep us updated.

Leslie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am of no help to you what-so-ever, but I can only imagine the horror of being in that situation. You must have been out of your mind with fright when it happened!

I worry everyday while walking all three of mine at one time - what on earth would I do in that situation? :new_shocked: 

I'll send prayers for your little girl and hope she (and you) can endure this and heal. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry this happened to your precious baby. How scary for all of you . I will pra y for a full and speedy recovery. Jill


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG!

May she fully recover.

I do think other dogs mistake maltese for fetch toys or rabbits


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

When friends were dog sitting my last Tzu Oliver they accidentally left the gate open , and he ran straight under a 4 wheel drive . Oliver had a cracked vertebrae and terrible bruising . Oliver made a complete and full recovery - but it took over 5 weeks , and I had to contain him the entire time so he would not re- injure his spine . I truly feel for you and your poor little patient :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## M&Ms (Jul 8, 2008)

Guess what?? Maggie is PROOF that all your prayers are working! When I got home today from work and took her out of her crate, she walked herself over to her piddle pad to pee - and she MOVED HER TAIL! Not a lot, but it was moving, by her, as she peed!

The big bump on her backside is down and she even seems to be walking better!! Then she came over to me and tried to put her paws in my hand - she's just sooo much better today I can't believe it! Maybe it's because she was in her crate all night and for a few hours today, I don't know. But when I came on here to give an update - I saw ALL the responses and prayer's for her - I know that's what pulled her through - THANK YOU TO EVERYONE that said a little prayer & had her in your thoughts!

She seems to be trying to turn around to bite her tail, but I keep trying to discourage that and stop her. I'm wondering now if because the swelling went down in her spine, she could be getting the feeling back into her tail??? Why would she suddenly be wanting to get at her tail if she couldn't feel it??

I've put a call in to the vet and am awaiting his call - will keep you all updated. This has been a very positive day - thank you so much to everyone!


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (M&Ms @ Jul 22 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609492


> Guess what?? Maggie is PROOF that all your prayers are working! When I got home today from work and took her out of her crate, she walked herself over to her piddle pad to pee - and she MOVED HER TAIL! Not a lot, but it was moving, by her, as she peed!
> 
> The big bump on her backside is down and she even seems to be walking better!! Then she came over to me and tried to put her paws in my hand - she's just sooo much better today I can't believe it! Maybe it's because she was in her crate all night and for a few hours today, I don't know. But when I came on here to give an update - I saw ALL the responses and prayer's for her - I know that's what pulled her through - THANK YOU TO EVERYONE that said a little prayer & had her in your thoughts!
> 
> ...


That is WONDERFUL NEWS! I've been thinking about what happened to her all day. :clap: Thanks so much for the update! Keep the good news coming!

Debbie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so glad to read a positive update! :sHa_banana: :chili: 

I hope the vet gives you more info and your little one improves.

You are all still in my thoughts.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

That is really good news! I would still keep her very quiet and crated until you can see the vet or neurologist. :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that she's doing a little better and I hope she continues to feel better... :grouphug: 

Debbie


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry about what happened to your little girl :grouphug: What a great update!!! I hope that she continues to recover and is back to her old self soon!! :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (M&Ms @ Jul 22 2008, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609492


> I've put a call in to the vet and am awaiting his call - will keep you all updated. This has been a very positive day - thank you so much to everyone![/B]


I am so happy to hear Maggie seems to be a little bit better today. I definately agree with the others and would keep her crated with outings for potty only. I will continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## M&Ms (Jul 8, 2008)

We talked with the vet. He said that the news of Maggie's tail moving was a good sign and that the prednisone is taking the swelling down, causing her to have feeling in her tail/back end. (whoo hoo!!) The loss of feeling was caused by the nerves being compressed by the swelling, and he said she's trying to bite/itch at her tail because the sensations are coming back!!

He said what other posters have said - to continue to keep her confined and resting and half a baby aspirin as needed (she's only had 1). She's got a follow-up appt. on the 28th and he's expecting positive results and outcome. It seems all she wants to do is lie down anyways and sleep mostly, except to go to the bathroom and eat a bit. She doesn't appear to be in as much pain and has stopped crying/yelping completely now when she moves/is moved.

I think she's actually going to be fine, we are so lucky! Thanks again for all the responses, prayers and kind words, it really helps!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:thmbup: Great news! I'm hoping for a full recovery!!!! 

So did anthing happen with the German Sheperd?? Are the owners helping with the vet bills?


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the attack on Maggie. And so happy to read of better updates since yesterday! I hope your little girl ends up good as new, or at the very least without permanent pain.

Please keep us updated.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear Maggie is getting better.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't tell you how glad I am to read your update. I've thought about Maggie all day. I know how worried I was when Zoey hurt her back and how thankful I am that she's OK now. 
Please keep us updated and great big hugs to Maggie!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that she is doing better! That is such great news. :chili: :hump: 
Last fall my little ava was nearly attacked by a boxer. I was walking her (in her little pink dog stroller) and a woman did not have her boxer on a leash. I was in the street, and the dog started to charge at us. I lunged between the stroller and the boxer and screamed NO. I was ready to attack the boxer myself if it came any closer. The woman has since installed an electric fence (not that that will keep it contained) so I never walk past that house anymore. I know how scared and upset you must have been. I will keep praying your little girl keeps getting better and better every day!


----------



## M&Ms (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jul 22 2008, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609626


> :thmbup: Great news! I'm hoping for a full recovery!!!!
> 
> So did anthing happen with the German Sheperd?? Are the owners helping with the vet bills?[/B]


The owner of the german shepard is prepared to pay any and all vet bills for Maggie. We're told that they are beside themselves at the whole thing and are considering putting the dog down. It's a tough call to make and we're torn because we've known the dog and it's _never_ shown any type of aggression before. But... Maggie could've died... so this is a tough one. If the shepard attacked her, it will attack again is how I feel. 

They are fencing in their property and will chain the dog at all times when outside until they figure out what to do, but I believe they'll make the right decision without the authorities getting involved. It's just sad all around and nobody wins in this situation...

We're just glad it's our camp and not our home... so our time up there will end soon for the year until next summer.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to Maggie. I'm very glad to hear that she's getting better. I pray that she's on a road to a full recovery. 

Large dogs can be so scary. We had a German Sheppard in Pasha's training class. He was eying Pasha like he was food or a rabbit and tried to lunge at Pasha a couple of times. The trainer had to keep him on the other side of the room. We're now a lot more careful when we go out and cross the road to the other side if a big dog comes our way.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so grateful to hear such positive updates! I have thought often, but unfortunately have had a very full day and didn't get a chance to check in. 

Please continue to keep her very confined until there has been a complete recovery with a fusion of the bone (or whatever needs to occur). I would hate for you to give her too much freedom to only have her move slightly the wrong way and have a very different outcome. I am not trying to scare you, simply trying to make sure that your precious little girl gets back to 100%.

Please continue to keep us updated. I am glad that the sheperd owners are standing up and being responsible. I, however, would try to get something in writing if you haven't already. Since it is a camp, what happens when you leave and all go back home. Is it possible that they will try to claim it wasn't their dog? Is it possible they will change their minds about paying the bills without a fight? Again, not trying to be pessimistic, but situations change. Mindsets change. I would just feel better if you had an acknowledgement on their part of what happend, and what they have agreed to do.

I am continuing to pray for that full recovery for precious, miraculous, little Maggie. I hope that you are recovering from the trauma yourself as well. And, remember there will be plenty of time to make sure Maggie knows how grateful you are that it wasn't any more serious than it is.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW!
I'm so sorry this happened to your poor baby Maggie. I am so pleased to of read further that she is now having some movement in her tail - this is great news.
:grouphug:


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (M&Ms @ Jul 22 2008, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609672


> We're just glad it's our camp and not our home... so our time up there will end soon for the year until next summer.[/B]


Whatever caused the German Shepherd to attack Maggie is hard to say, I'm just so glad to hear that she is making positive progress! We had an incident tonight when one of our neighbors, who walks a very large dog, wanted to know if his dog could meet and say hello to Tucker and Riley. The dog is always so well-behaved when they walk and never barks. But, for some reason, as soon as Tucker and Riley got close to him, the dog snapped at them...twice. Luckily they were all 3 on leashes, but the point is that something about them being smaller, maybe barking at him, or perhaps it was the way they jumped around, made him feel threatened, I guess. The neighbor apologized profusely, but of course it was nobody's fault. We'll see him out and try it again. But dogs of any size can turn and bite without notice no matter how well-behaved the have always been. And they will generally go after something much smaller. That makes our little Maltese babies so vulnerable!

Again, please keep us posted on Maggie's progress. She and Mikie are just adorable! 

Debbie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Gosh, wow! How terrible. Sending rayer: 's your way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have read thru and am SO HAPPY to see there has been a marked improvement! The prayers will continue for a full and complete recovery!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I am just now reading all the posts. So sorry your little one was injuried but am so happy that she is doing better~~Will continue to look for updates. Give her sweet words from all of us!!!! I was going to say a hug and kiss but save that for later!!!!!


----------



## M&Ms (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks to ALL who have posted in response to Maggie! It really, really helps to read all of your encouraging words! Maggie continues to sleep soundly and is keeping pretty still without any problems. We can tell she gets so excited when we walk in the house, her ears perk up with her head. When I let her out of the crate she is full of kisses so I know she wishes she could just jump all over us, but she doesn't.

To answer one of the previous posters, yes, it's a camp, however the people that own the shepard live there year round... we don't, though we could. We work and live 2 hours away. We call it a camp, but it's a 'house' that sleeps 26 on the lake, and an A-Frame camp right next to it (these actually are owned by my husbands father). The owners of the shepard have already paid the first vet bill, which wasn't too bad at all, for x-rays, prednisone and the exam itself ($185). Our vet is the best. Also, they won't change their minds, they're actually very well off and the money is not an issue with them, they are truly concerned about Maggie and how she's doing. 

I believe everything will work out now the Maggie's getting better everyday. I think because she was 'hopping' in the grass along side of me, the dog had to have thought of her as a small rabbit. In the grass, she looks even smaller so it's very possible. She's a whopping 4 lbs 2 oz. at 6 months old.

Thanks again to everyone for your support. It means so much.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just read this post and am heartbroken about the attack. :smcry: 

But I am also very encouraged on the progress that Maggie is making. :thmbup: 

I know it's hard to keep her confined -- but, please, please, please do so that she will have the optimum chance at a full recovery. And please keep us posted.

Praying hard for little Maggie and sending positive energy your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I just now saw your update - that is so encouraging!! :aktion033: 

I will certainly continue the prayers for your little one's complete recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad Maggie is doing better. I've been thinking about her and I sure hope she gets back to her old self soon. It's just heartbreaking when one of these babies is hurt or sick. Prayers and hugs to Maggie. Please keep us posted.


----------



## M&Ms (Jul 8, 2008)

Just an update on little Magg's...

We went to the vet this past Monday and he said she's looking great. He wants her to continue to be confined for another 2 weeks, so we will do that. She's used to being in the crate most of her time now anyways.

Her tail is still down most of the time, but when she gets excited, it wags and sticks out straight, it's sort of cute! It's still a bit 'crooked'.. we're just glad it didn't have to come off! 

She seems sooo much better, and it makes me wonder... how in the world could a 'broken tail bone' heal so quickly... i wonder about that... but I saw the x-rays. She still walks funny and her tail is bent, but it just seems to me that it would take a LOT longer... who knows.

Most importantly, she getting so much better and will make a complete recovery!! Thanks for all the thoughts, prayers and such kind words!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to see your update and that little Maggie's going to be OK. That was a real scare and could have had a much worse ending. Hugs to that baby!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a wonderful report!! I'm soooooo happy for you!! Way to go Maggie!! :clap: 

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Way to go and so happy to hear the news. We will continue praying for a full recovery soon.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thats really great news! :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was so relieved to read such wonderful news.

Gentle hugs to your wee one. :hugging:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear that Maggie is doing so well. :wub: Will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

What a sad story. 
German Shepherds are bred to have prey drive, and unless someone is very carefully watching what they are getting, I wouldn't trust 80% of shepherds with an unknown maltese running by. They are bred to chase prey. Perhaps originally they were bred for herding, but now they are bred for sport and increased prey drive. My male (the black one) is completely trustworthy with small critters. He will curl up with them and love on them and be ever so gentle with them. I still would not ever leave them unsupervised, because he is like still a dog and he could easily hurt someone. 

My female (the black sable - i.e. not the solid black one!) in my signature has 11 of the most 14 most famous working shepherds in recent history in her pedigree. She might be okay with a small dog standing beside her, but as soon as it took off - she'd be ready to catch it. Bred to have crazy prey drive for sport. (I hate this about her and wish she was more like my male). I have trained this out of her, to a certain extent, but I do a lot more work with my dogs than a lot of people. 

People who own dogs who have heads bigger than their own should take responsibility and it is really a shame that the neighbors didn't know it was a possibility. 

The worst case scenario is that they put down their current GSD and go get a new puppy.... 

Anytime I am walking a little dog and a big dog comes along, if at all possible, I pre-emptively scoop the little dog up. And if the big dog owner has their dog on a flexi-lead, turn the other direction! I hate flexis.... 

So sorry for Maggie - I am glad she is recovering.... I thought I might add a bit for anyone curious if most shepherds are like this.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (shannonb @ Aug 1 2008, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614447


> What a sad story.
> German Shepherds are bred to have prey drive, and unless someone is very carefully watching what they are getting, I wouldn't trust 80% of shepherds with an unknown maltese running by. They are bred to chase prey. Perhaps originally they were bred for herding, but now they are bred for sport and increased prey drive. My male (the black one) is completely trustworthy with small critters. He will curl up with them and love on them and be ever so gentle with them. I still would not ever leave them unsupervised, because he is like still a dog and he could easily hurt someone.
> 
> My female (the black sable - i.e. not the solid black one!) in my signature has 11 of the most 14 most famous working shepherds in recent history in her pedigree. She might be okay with a small dog standing beside her, but as soon as it took off - she'd be ready to catch it. Bred to have crazy prey drive for sport. (I hate this about her and wish she was more like my male). I have trained this out of her, to a certain extent, but I do a lot more work with my dogs than a lot of people.
> ...


It's always sad to hear stories of a smaller dog attacked by a bigger dog. I really hope that Maggie rebounds from this (mentally and physically). It's also sad for the GSD. 

Unfortunately, the GSD can get a bad rap. Most of the time it's due to poor breeding and irresponsible dog owners who don't understand the breed and the prey drive. If bred properly and trained properly, they make excellent working dogs, and even family dogs. GSD are often used in the police and military because of their intelligence (Schutzhund training). 

I know several owners of GSD, including white haired GSD. Whenever Parker is around them, we all keep an eye on the GSD. They are either leashed or confined, but never allowed to freely play with him, even though they are gentle as can be (well, all but one). We know that the prey drive can just all of sudden kick in.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hooray!! I'm a little late on this, but I sure am glad your little Maggie is making some real progress!! Please continue to keep us updated on her little tail. :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Can we get an update on the little wounded sweetie? How is she feeling? How is her tail, motion, etc? Hugs and prayers to you all.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Aug 7 2008, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616947


> Can we get an update on the little wounded sweetie? How is she feeling? How is her tail, motion, etc? Hugs and prayers to you all.[/B]


I'm sure Maggie's mom will see this and respond :biggrin: But I wondered the same thing a few days ago, so I PMed her. I'm really looking forward to the pictures! :yes: This was the terrific news:

Hi! Thanks for asking, Maggie is doing wonderful! She's "decided" she can now do a little running :O, but we're discouraging that strongly. The vet said keep it low key for another two weeks, but that she's healing up great and her tail is fine, except for about 3 inches at the tip - it's a bit crooked still.

She seems real happy again and we've just started letting her sleep with Mikie again, which they are BOTH thrilled about! She's still trying to nip a bit at her tail, but only rarely now, so, either she's got all the feeling back she's going to get or more feeling is coming back.

We did take her out on the pontoon boat this past weekend and she absolutely loved it! It's nice and relaxing for her and she slept quite a bit for the ride so that was good. I've got pictures of both of them on the boat, I just need to post them when I get a chance. I'm going to get a good one of her tail to post too, but the vet said I can "finally" give her a bath so I will do more pics after I bathe her. 

Thanks again for asking - we all appreciate it so much


----------

